

Someone's about to 'beat' runescape - thelegit
http://services.runescape.com/m=hiscore/compare.ws?user1=S%A0U%A0%A0O%A0%A0M%A0I
about 21,000 hours of game play from what I understand... CRAZY
======
L4mppu
He's name is suomi. That indicates that he is from finland. He has maxed every
stat. That's nothjing new. I remember when Zezima was big thing. He had every
stat in 99 with bots and everyone worshipped him. Zezima is the one who beat
the runescape.

